# Weird dog behavior before tornado



## highcotton23 (Apr 29, 2013)

This past Monday morning I went out to feed our animals as usual. I give our dogs some dry feed and a hotdog weiner each morning. They devour the weiners and eat the dry food like a vacuum cleaner on a dust bunny. This morning, however, all of my dogs were very quiet on my approach to the pens, as opposed to the usual insane amount of barking. They slowly took the weiners from my hand, chewed slowly, and patiently sat for the dry food. After putting it in their bowls, they nosed it around and finally ate. One of my dogs had just had surgery a few days before and he was shaking all over. I took him to the vet where he was diagnosed with a slight fever. They gave me antibiotics and sent us home. The dogs acted normal the rest of the day. That afternoon we experienced an outbreak of tornados with one touching down about thirteen miles away. I have never seen any of my dogs behave this way before. At first I thought my sick shepherd was giving off bad vibes or something, causing the others to act strangely but I really don't think that was it. The atmosphere just felt different. I'm wondering if animals can sense changes in the barometric pressure and react to it. A couple of side notes; as the tornado was detected on radar I walked into my neighbors pasture, which is on a large hill (I know, not a smart move), to see if I could spot the funnel several miles away to the northwest. Everything was incredibly quiet. That spooked me, so I ran immediately to our storm shelter. Also, at sunset, the whole sky was a strange lemon-yellow color. I've never seen anything like that before either and I hope I never do again.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I&#8217;ve seen that yellow sky, also green. Your dogs were reacting to the barometric pressure, but also the electricity that is in the air. I&#8217;m sure they also noticed sounds you didn&#8217;t hear and even tremors.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, animals [including people] can sense changes in barometric pressure. They can feel the electricity and faint movement in the ground, too.


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

My corgi gets very nervous on days there are strong storms approaching which could possibly turn into tornados.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, the pressure affects animals. Look at Duck hunters, you see them hunting in the worst weather, that is because the pressure causes the Ducks to fly low to the ground.


----------

